# Is it possible to fix eyes on completed deer mounts?



## dirtyq

I have some older mounts that have poor eye detail: some too open some too squinty looking. I was wondering if it is possible to rehydrate the eyelid area and possibly close them or open them up as needed. I'd appreciate any help from some of the taxidermist here and if this would be a very involved process. Thanks


----------



## M.Magis

It may or may not be possible. It depends on how the eyes were done, how the skin was preserved, and the type of glue used. It’s not terribly involved if it can be done. Rehydrate, reshape, let dry, and then finish. Sometimes it’s a little tricky to get the skin to take a new shape if they’re really off.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi

I'm going to guess if the eyes are that screwed up, the ears are also wrong, as well as the nose, antler set, brisket, etc. I think I'd just look for a new taxidermist. 

M.Magis is right on by the way.


----------



## Matt D

I agree, it can be done depending on the variables mentioned. Hopefully you get them worked out, and remember your reference when you are shaping.


----------



## LL710

OP...sent yo a PM


----------



## Rockyoutdoors

I did it once. I rehydrated the skin and clay around the eyes and readjusted them. The original taxidermist thought the sleepy, chinese look was in.


----------



## smoke-pole

3 years after my deer were mounted the clay was drying out extremely bad, i had the mckenzie forms and the taxidemist removed the set eyes that came in the forum and put in completly new eyes. they look real now! they dont apprear ROUND anymore and you cant tell they have been touched.


----------

